# West Michigan/MI USA- Looking for a group of adventurers that gather weekly



## GordyK (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm in the West part of Michigan looking for a group of adventurer's that gather weekly or bi-weekly to game. I'm a 15year veteran DM. I currently have 2-4 players pending, and would like to meet more.


----------



## Kender42 (Jun 18, 2014)

GordyK said:


> I'm in the West part of Michigan looking for a group of adventurer's that gather weekly or bi-weekly to game. I'm a 15year veteran DM. I currently have 2-4 players pending, and would like to meet more.




Hey Gordy, I know this is sorta thread-resurrection, but we have a Meetup group for West Michigan RPG folks at http://www.meetup.com/wmrpgers/

Hopefully that helps you out.


----------

